# Aqua threadless insulator! helpppp!!!!!!!



## bikegoon (Oct 17, 2006)

Found this pup today, very very old it seems, kinda crude with bubbles in the glass, a little beat up, but I searched for hours and could not find one close to it, any ideas? do I got a gooden?
http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/1897/imag0026ah3.jpg
http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/9640/imag0027cc0.jpg
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9909/imag0028cb0.jpg


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 17, 2006)

oh man when i read threadless I was like [] thinkin ya had a cival war piece, but I think that is just a common farm insulator ya have there bro. Well Im guessing common because I have TONS of them


----------



## bottlecol345 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah you really got me goin when I saw threadless insulator! What you got is a LRI or lightning rod insulator. Ive attached a very good article about them below. Id guess a value would be $10-15. They almost always have chips on the bottom also, and Bottlediger is right, they are relatively common. 

http://www.insulators.com/go-withs/lri.htm

 Hope this helps, Chris


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!
 I had a feeling it was either a very rare piece or a very common piece. But my first glass insulator and a keeper!


----------



## Brains (Oct 17, 2006)

That is 1 old insulator, all glass lightning rod insulators were not made past the year 1901, and that 1 is centenley older, i would know, i have 1[] just like yours. It's a good collector item, keep lookin, theres some wacky colous!

 -Bryan


----------



## nothreads4me (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi, folks! I just joined the Forum and want to let you know that I collect insulators rather than bottles. I love bottles and hope to learn more about them through the Forum, but insulators are in my blood. Maybe I can help answer questions occasionally. I'm always interested in hearing about and seeing any insulators you come across. I chose to start here since there was a discussion about the LRI just found. Nice little item, but the style and color are very common. And (then I'll shut up) condition is as important to us insulator collectors as it is to bottle collectors.


----------



## Slappy_Kincaid (Oct 19, 2006)

Here's your daily dose of ignorance: What is an insulator?


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 19, 2006)

Http://www.insulators.com
 This will explain


----------



## nothreads4me (Oct 23, 2006)

Insulators are the glass and porcelain thingies on telegraph, telephone, and power line poles that insulate the wire from the wooden or metal support bracket they sit on. They are also on lightning rod wires and can be a variety of shapes on the mast that sits vertically on a building or the ones that insulate the ground wire from the structure like the one the fellow on here found. Just like bottles, insulator collectors can collect all kinds or specialize in styles (which we call "CD" numbers), colors , glass, porcelain, etc. I specialize in threadless glass (no internal threads) which would be those before 1865. There are about 10,000 different glass pintype insulators.


----------

